# هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم الم&#158



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2006)

*هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم الم&#158*

*هل **جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم المسيح**؟**1 **ناموس الوصايا في فرائض*​ 




هل هناك تناقضاً بين كلام وتعاليم بولس وكلام وتعاليم السيد المسيح في هذه الفقرة 


والخاصة بابطال ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ؟؟؟​



حسنا دعنا نقرأ مرة اخري مقولة بولس، لاحظ فيها ان بولس يتكلم عن يسوع المسيح بوصفه مبطلاًبجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض (ولم يقل منقضاًالناموس) :​



"13 ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع انتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح. 14 لانه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحدا ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط 15 اي العداوة. مبطلاًبجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انساناً واحداً جديداً صانعاً سلاماً "​


(افسس 2 : 13 – 15)​ 

قال يسوع المسيح :
"17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء. ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل. 18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل." (متى 5: 17 – 18)​ 
ماذا كان يقصد بولس بقصده ان يسوع (يبطل ناموس الوصايا في فرائض).​​


وماذا كان يقصد يسوع بانه جاء ليكمل الناموس لا لينقضه؟​

ما هو قصد يسوع من (الناموس او الانبياء)؟

دعنا نسمع يسوع في مقولة اخري يتكلم عن الناموس والانبياء ماذا قال؟

"36 يا معلّم اية وصية هي العظمى في الناموس.
37 فقال له يسوع تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك.
38 هذه هي الوصية الاولى والعظمى.
39 والثانية مثلها. تحب قريبك كنفسك.
40 بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والانبياء"
(متى 22 : 36 –40)​ 



الناموس الموسوي يتكون من شقين: ​


*1- ناموس الفرائض:*
 والخاص بعلاقة الانسان بالله، وتنظمها الذبائح بانواعها الخمسة من ذبيحة المحرقة (لاويين 1) وذبيحة الخطية (لاويين 4) وذبيحة الاثم (لاويين 5) وذبيحة السلام (لاويين 3) وتقدمة الدقيق (لاويين 2)​ 
*2-  ناموس الاخلاق: *
وهي العلاقة بين الانسان واخيه الانسان وتنظمها الوصايا العشرة (خروج 20) وما تبعها من وصايا اخلاقية تتعلق بعلاقة الانسان باخيه الانسان (اللاويين).​​



بالنسبة للناموس الاخلاقي: باق بقاء الانسان علي وجه الارض.​

(خروج 20 : 1 – 17)​


بالنسبة لناموس الفرائض، كانت كل الذبائح التي يقدمها الشعب قديما

ً ترمز الى الذبيحة السمائية التي تنبأ عنها كل الانبياء. كانت هذه الذبائح ترمز الى "يسوع المسيح حمل الله النازل من السماء" (يوحنا 1 : 36)​


فقد تمت وأبطلت وأنتهي مفعولها بتقديم الذبيحة الحقيقي، فلما جاء المرموز اليه بطل الرمز وسقط من تلقاء نفسه.​ 

لم تكن الذبائح المطلوبة طوال العهد القديم كافية لمغفرة الخطايا. كانت كل الذبائح تقوم بالتكفير فقط، وهي كلمة مشتقة من الاصل اليوناني ( cover)




أي تستر الخطية الي ان يأتي الذبيحة الحقيقية ليتمم الغفران، وقد كان كل الانبياء يعرفون ذلك:​


" انك لا تسرّ بذبيحة والا فكنت اقدمها

بمحرقة لترضى" ( مزامير 51 : 16)​


" لماذا لي كثرة ذبائحكم يقول الرب. اتخمت من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمنات. وبدم عجول وخرفان وتيوس ما أ

سر." ( اشعياء 1 : 11)​



هذا ما كان يسوع يعلم تلاميذه به قبل الصليب :​ 

" وابتدأ يعلّمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتألم كثيرا ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل. وبعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم." ( مرقس 8 : 31) 

وهذا ايضا ما كان يعلمه لهم بعد القيامة، ويشرحه ويفسره لهم من موسى والانبياء (جميع الكتب).​​



" 26 أما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل الى مجده.

27 ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب"
(لوقا 24 : 26 – 27)
وقد كان اول اعلان الهي بان ناموس الفرائض كان انتهي ليس كلام موسى بل اعلان الله الواضح.​​


" واذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل." (متى 27 : 51)​

وقد كانت هناك اشارات مستمرة اثناء حياة يسوع الي ان زمان ناموس الفرائض انتهى، في حواره مع المرأة السامرية:

"21 قال لها يسوع يا امرأة صدقيني انه تأتي ساعة لا في هذا الجبل ولا في اورشليم تسجدون للآب.
22 انتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون.اما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم.لان الخلاص هو من اليهود
23 ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق. لان الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له." ( يوحنا 4 : 21 – 23)​ 
وهذا مافهمته المرأة السامرية حقيقة من كلامه، ذلك لانها سألته ان كان هو المسيا المنتظر؟؟؟​ 
لقد كان يسوع هو متمم ناموس الفرائض :
" لا يبقوا منه الى الصباح ولا يكسروا عظما منه. حسب كل فرائض الفصح يعملونه."
(سفر العدد 9 : 12)​ 
وطبعا كلنا نتذكر ان يسوع المسيح قد صلب في عيد الفصح اليهودي، وقد كان هو خروف الفصح الحقيقي ( وانتهى بذلك الرمز) وقد تحقق فيه ان عظما من عظامه لم يكسر :
"33 واما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم رأوه قد مات. 34 لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء. 35 والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم انه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا انتم. 36  لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه."
 ( يوحنا 19: 33 – 36)​



الآن بعدما تقدم، وفي ضوء فهم حقيقي لكلمة الرب يسوع المسيح بانه لم يأت لينقض بل ليكمل نستطيع ان نفهم مقولة الرسول بولس، ان يسوع المسيح لم ينقض كل الناموس لانه باق ، ولكنه اكمل ناموس الفرائض (التي كانت رمزا اليه) وبعد ان تحققت واكملت فيه وقد قالها بفمه الكريم علي عود الصليب (قد اكمل، ونكس رأسه، واسلم الروح) (يوحنا 19 :30)​


كمثال بسيط نقول: ​

انه اذا كان لديك شيكا بمبلغ من المال مكتوبا لبنك معين، فان هذا الشيك يعني انك اذا تقدمت الى البنك فانك سوف تسحب فورا​
ًالقيمة المكتوبة على الشيك، وبعدها يتم ابطال مفعول الشيك لانه قد تم صرفه وتحقيقه. ​



نفس الشيء حصل بالنسبة لناموس الوصايا في فرائض فكانت هي الرمز الى ما سوف يحدث في الذبيحة المعينة قبل تأسيس العالم (بطرس الاولى 1 : 2​0)​


الان اقرأ هذه الكلمات مرة اخري من بولس، وتذكر ان المسيح قد نقض حائط السياج المتوسط أي العداوة ( وقد كان رمزه حجاب الهيكل الذي انشق عند الصليب، ليقول ان العلاقة بين البشر والله اصبحت مباشرة، ليس هناك حاجة الي كهنة ينوبون عن البشر في التقدم الي الله لتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية لنوال المغفرة، انتهت التقدمات الحيوانية، وانتهى الكهنوت بمفهوم العهد القديم، لقد كان كل من يتقدم الي قدس الاقداس غير الكهنة يموت، والان لنا سلام ان نتقدم الي الله بدون خوف الموت، لانه صالحنا مع الله في جسده علي عود الصليب. صالح الاثنين في جسد واحد، بمعنى الله والانسان صالحهما في جسد واحد لانه هو الله المتجسد وعلي الصليب تمت هذه الخطوة .
​



هل فهمت الان ياعزيزي معنى كلمتي الرب يسوع (ماجئت لانقض، جئت لاكمل)

إليك يامن تقرأ باحثا عن الحقيقة وحدها







باحثا عن الاله الحقيقي وحده ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسله

​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يبارككك اخويا العزيز


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان


موضوعك نسخ ولصق ولكن هذا لا يمنع من الرد عليه.



> هل هناك تناقضاً بين كلام وتعاليم بولس وكلام وتعاليم السيد المسيح في هذه الفقرة
> 
> والخاصة بابطال ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ؟؟؟


 

نعم هناك تناقض ، حيث ان المسيح طلب منكم اتباع الشريعة ومنها الوصايا ، وبولس نهاكم عن الالتزام بشريعة موسى والتي تحتوي الوصايا.

لا تستعجل النصوص من كتابكم فهي قادمة باذن الله.




> حسنا دعنا نقرأ مرة اخري مقولة بولس، لاحظ فيها ان بولس يتكلم عن يسوع المسيح بوصفه مبطلاًبجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض (ولم يقل منقضاًالناموس) :


 
وهل قرأنا اول مرة حتى نقرأ النص مرة اخرى ؟

هذا دليل النسخ واللصق .

من قال لك بان هناك فرق بين نَقَضَ وأبْطَلَ؟ فيما يبدو انك تقول وتنسخ ما لا تعلم ، واليك الدليل:

*المُبْطِلُ* : فا.-: الذي يجِيءُ بالباطل
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ المُبْطِلُونَ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.-: الذي يجعل الأمرَ باطلاً؛ هذا العملُ هو من مُبْطِلات بيع السلعة. 

*مُبْطَلٌ*، ةٌ - ج: ـون، ـات. [ب ط ل]. (مفع. مِنْ أَبْطَلَ). "شَيْءٌ مُبْطَلٌ" : غَيْرُ دَارِجٍ، مُهْمَلٌ، مَهْجُورٌ

*أَبْطَلَRplace("فــــعــــــــل"); فــــعــــــــل **splitString("أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ");أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ​*​​​splitString("quash");quash ,splitString("neutralize"); neutralize ,splitString("abate"); abate ,splitString("thwart"); thwart ,splitString("repeal"); repeal ,splitString("rescind"); rescind ,splitString("refute"); refute ,splitString("revoke"); revoke ,splitString("negate"); negate ,splitString("nullify"); nullify ,splitString("overrule"); overrule ,splitString("cancel"); cancel ,splitString("abrogate"); abrogate ,splitString("void"); void ,splitString("annul"); annul ,splitString("rebut"); rebut ,splitString("invalidate"); invalidate ,splitString("controvert"); controvert ,splitString("confute"); confute ,splitString("countermand"); countermand ,splitString("falsify"); falsify ,splitString("frustrate"); frustrate ,splitString("make null and void"); make null and void ,splitString("make invalid"); make invalid ,splitString("be overruled"); be overruled ,splitString("make null and void"); make null and void ,splitString("call off"); call off ,splitString("abolish"); abolish​

*نَقَضَ* - [ن ق ض]. (ف: ثلا. متعد).* نَقَضَ*،* يَنْقُضُ*،* اُنْقُضْ*، مص. نَقْضٌ. 1."نَقَضَ اتِّفَاقاً" : أَفْسَدَهُ بَعْدَ إِحْكَامِهِ وَالاِلْتِزَامِ بِهِ، خَرَقَهُ. 2."نَقَضَ الْحُكْمَ السَّابِقَ" : أَلْغَاهُ، أَبْطَلَهُ. "نَقَضَ قَرَاراً". 3."نَقَضَ عَهْداً أَوْ يَمِيناً" : نَكَثَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْمَلْ بِهِ.



*وَلاَ تَنْقُضُوا الأَيْمَانَ بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا*





(قرآن). 4."نَقَضَ جُدْرَانَ البَيْتِ" : هَدَمَهَا. 5."نَقَضَ الْعَظْمَ" : كَسَّرَهُ. 6."نَقَضَ الغَزْلَ أَوِ الْحَبْلَ" : حَلَّ طَاقَاتِهِ.*





وَلاَ تَكُونُوا كَالَّتِي نَقَضَتْ غَزْلَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ أَنْكَاثاً*





(قرآن). 7."نَقَضَ وِتْرَهُ" : أَخَذَ ثَأْرَهُ. 8."نَقَضَتِ الكَمْأَةُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ" : كَسَرَتْهُ، شَقَّتْهُ. 9."نَقَضَ الْوَلاَءَ" : تَمَرَّدَ وَخَرَجَ عَلَى السُّلْطَةِ.​ 

*تَنَقَّضَRplace("فــــعــــــــل"); فــــعــــــــل **splitString("اِنْحَلَّ");اِنْحَلَّ​*​​​splitString("be undone");be undone ​*splitString("بَطَلَ");بَطَلَ​*​​​splitString("be false");be false ,splitString("fall into disuse"); fall into disuse ,splitString("be or become abolished"); be or become abolished ,splitString("be or become cancelled"); be or become cancelled ,splitString("be abrogated"); be abrogated ,splitString("be void"); be void ,splitString("be or become outdated"); be or become outdated ,splitString("be invalid"); be invalid ,splitString("cease to be valid or operative"); cease to be valid or operative ​*splitString("خُرِقَ , اُنْتُهِكَ");خُرِقَ , اُنْتُهِكَ​*​​​splitString("be violated");be violated ,splitString("be infringed"); be infringed ​*splitString("فُسِخَ , أُلْغِيَ");فُسِخَ , أُلْغِيَ​*​​​splitString("be abrogated");be abrogated​
هذه هي المقدمة يا نيومان حتى ترى بانك تكتب نسخ ولصق ولا تعرف ماذا تقول وماذا تنسخ ، لانك لم تعطي نفسك بعض الوقت للبحث ، بل اخذت الكلام من مصدره على علاته ووضعته هنا وبدون ان تقراه وتفهم ما جاء فيه.

وللبقية تتمة

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

بعد المقدمة السابقة والتي اثبتت بطلان موضوعك قبل ان يبدأ ، ولكنني ارغب في اثبات هذا البطلان ايضا من نصوص كتابكم.

بداية على من لا يعرف ، عليه ان يعرف ان بولس الطرطوسي لم يكن من الحواريين الاثني عشر ولم يكن من صحابة المسيح عليه السلام ولم يكن شاهدا على احداث بعثته.

كان بولس من اشد اعداء المسيحية وكان شريرا ومضطهد للابرياء ، ثم وبلمح البصر اصبح رسول وديع ينزل عليه الوحي ويكلم الله !!!! وبدون مقدمات او اي دليل عقلي او نصي في الاناجيل الاربعة سواء يدل او يشير اليه او يصفه.

رسائله شهادة منه لنفسه فهي غير مقبولة ، وما كتب بتأثير منه لا يعتبر دليلا نصيا او عقليا على كونه رسولا يوحى اليه او كاتب وحي ملهم.




> اذا كنت يا نيومان لديك عكس ما كتبته ارجو ان تضعه لنا ومع دليلك من كتابك وبدون ان تشير الى رسائل بولس لانها مرفوضة كما اشرت اعلاه.


 
وقبل ان نتعرف على النصوص التي تدلنا على ان بولس الغى شريعة موسى ونقضها وابطلها وهدمها ، علينا ان نتأكد اذا كان كلام بولس موحى به من عند الله ام لا حتى ننتهي منها .

رسالة بولس الاولى الى كورنثوس 7 : 25
 و اما العذارى *فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهن و لكنني اعطي رايا* كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا

هذا اول نص ليس من وحي الله بل هو راي بولس الشخصي.


رسالة بولس الاولى الى كورنثوس 7 : 38 - 40
 اذا من زوج فحسنا يفعل و من لا يزوج يفعل احسن 39  المراة مرتبطة بالناموس ما دام رجلها حيا و لكن ان مات رجلها فهي حرة لكي تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط 40  و لكنها اكثر غبطة ان لبثت هكذا *بحسب رايي و اظن اني انا ايضا عندي روح الله*

*بولس بالنص يستنتج ويجتهد من نفسه وليس من الوحي ، ولديه شك في نفسه بان عنده روح الله ، فكيف اذا سنؤمن بان كلامه كله ورسائله هي من وحي الله؟*

*اذا كلام بولس مرفوض تماما لانه رأي شخصي له وليس من الوحي.*


*وبعد هذه المقدمة عن بولس ، ساقوم باذن الله في المداخلة التالية بيان كيف نقض وابطل وهدم شريعة موسى.*


*تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> نعم هناك تناقض ، حيث ان المسيح طلب منكم اتباع الشريعة ومنها الوصايا ، وبولس نهاكم عن الالتزام بشريعة موسى والتي تحتوي الوصايا.
> 
> لا تستعجل النصوص من كتابكم فهي قادمة باذن الله.


 
يا حبذا المرة القادمة تذكر النصوص مع الادعاء فورا فنحن هنا نتقدم بحجة الدليل و البرهان






> وهل قرأنا اول مرة حتى نقرأ النص مرة اخرى ؟
> 
> هذا دليل النسخ واللصق .
> 
> من قال لك بان هناك فرق بين نَقَضَ وأبْطَلَ؟ فيما يبدو انك تقول وتنسخ ما لا تعلم ، واليك الدليل:


 

أعتقد انك فهمت النص خطأ
حاول معاودة قرأته


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

وكما اشرت انت في موضوعك الى نص متى 5 : 17 ، فانني ارغب في وضع متى 5 : 17 - 20



> لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل 18  فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء و الارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل 19  فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى و علم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السماوات و اما من عمل و علم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماوات 20  فاني اقول لكم انكم ان لم يزد بركم على الكتبة و الفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات


 
النص واضح تماما وفيه الدليل القاطع والذي اتفق فيه معك يا نيومان بان المسيح كان متمسكا بالناموس ( شريعة موسى ) وبتفاسير وشروح الكتبة والفريسيين.

وما يدل اكثر بان المسيح كان متمسكا بشريعة موسى واتباعها والعمل بها هو ما يلي :

متى 16 : 19
و اذا واحد تقدم و قال له ايها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابدية 17  فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد و هو الله و لكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا 18  قال له اية الوصايا فقال يسوع لا تقتل لا تزن لا تسرق لا تشهد بالزور 19  اكرم اباك و امك و احب قريبك كنفسك.


حتى هنا اعتقد باننا متفقين على ان المسيح كان متمسكا بشريعة موسى وحفظها واتباع تعاليمها والعمل بها ، واذا كان لديك اي راي مخالف لذلك يا نيومان اكتبه مع دليلك من كتابكم.


هل بولس اتبع هذه الشريعة وتعلمها وعمل بها وتمسك بها كما فعل المسيح ؟

الجواب في النص التالي :

غلاطية 2 : 16
 اذ نعلم ان الانسان لا يتبرر باعمال الناموس بل بايمان يسوع المسيح امنا نحن ايضا بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بايمان يسوع لا باعمال الناموس لانه باعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما.


نجد هنا ان بولس يدعو الى الفصل التام بين الايمان والعمل ، ويدعو فقط الى التصديق بالمسيح كمخلص له ، اي يؤمن الانسان ان موت المخلص على الصليب كان كفارة لخطايا البشرية ، وان العمل باعمال الناموس لا يتبرر الانسان.

هذا تحريض صريح من بولس بعدم العمل باعمال الناموس.

والسؤال الان : هل قال المسيح ان الانسان يتحرر من تبعة اعماله ما دام مؤمنا ان المسيح دفع الثمن مقدما بالنيابة عنه وبدون ان يعمل اعمال الناموس ؟

بالطبع الجواب سيكون بالنفي ، لانه لو قال ذلك لنفى كلامه كما جاء في متى حول عدم قدومه لنقض الناموس بل ليكمله.

اذا كان لديك اي اعتراض على هذا الكلام يا نيومان ، اكتبه لنا مع دليلك من كتابكم .


والنص التالي لهو من الادلة القوية جدا على ان بولس دعى الى نقض وابطال وهدم شريعة موسى :

رومية 3 : 28
اذا نحسب ان الانسان يتبرر بالايمان بدون اعمال الناموس

وهذا يعني سواء تم العمل بالناموس ام لا ، النتيجة واحدة ، هذا ما دعا اليه بولس ، وبالتالي لا داعي لاعمال الناموس لانها لا تبرر الانسان.

ولماذا قال هذا الكلام بولس ؟ الجواب في 

رومية 4 : 15
لأَنَّ الشَّريعةَ تَجلُبُ الغَضَب، وحَيثُ لا تَكونُ شَريعة لا تَكونُ مَعصِيَة 


وهذا الكلام يناقض كلام وايمان المسيح نفسه.

ماذا جاء في رسالة يعقوب ؟

يعقوب 2 : 14
ما المنفعة يا اخوتي ان قال احد ان له ايمانا و لكن ليس له اعمال هل يقدر الايمان ان يخلصه

يعقوب 2 : 24
ترون اذا انه بالاعمال يتبرر الانسان لا بالايمان وحده

يعقوب 2 : 26
لانه كما ان الجسد بدون روح ميت هكذا الايمان ايضا بدون اعمال ميت


اليس ما كتبه يعقوب يتفق مع ما قاله المسيح ؟

اليس ما قاله بولس يخالف ما قاله يعقوب والمسيح ؟


انتظر اي رد يا نيومان مدعوما بالادلة من كتابكم.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> بعد المقدمة السابقة والتي اثبتت بطلان موضوعك قبل ان يبدأ ، ولكنني ارغب في اثبات هذا البطلان ايضا من نصوص كتابكم.


 
لنكون اكثر عقلانية و مصداقية في كلامنا, مداخلتك الاولى لم تحتوي على اي موضوعية, فلا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم بوصفها اثبت بطلان ما جاء!

استغرب فقط من منطقك, فأنت تتخذ القرار للقارئ و هذا غريب فعلا





> بداية على من لا يعرف ، عليه ان يعرف ان بولس الطرطوسي لم يكن من الحواريين الاثني عشر ولم يكن من صحابة المسيح عليه السلام ولم يكن شاهدا على احداث بعثته.
> 
> كان بولس من اشد اعداء المسيحية وكان شريرا ومضطهد للابرياء ،


 

للاطلاع اكثر على خلفية بولس (شاول) 

اقرأ
اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 8
اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 9 بعد هدايته و أيمانه





> ثم وبلمح البصر اصبح رسول وديع ينزل عليه الوحي ويكلم الله !!!! وبدون مقدمات او اي دليل عقلي او نصي في الاناجيل الاربعة سواء يدل او يشير اليه او يصفه.


 

أعتقد في هذه النقطة وقصك الكثير ن القرأءة و الاطلاع, فبولس لم يهتدي بلمح البصر و بدون دليل او مبرر فأقرأ معي في الاصحاح التاسع

أمَّا شاولُ، فكانَ يَنفُثُ صَدرُهُ تَهديدًا وتَقتيلاً لِتلاميذِ الرَّبِّ. فذهَبَ إلى رَئيسِ الكَهنَةِ 2وطلَبَ مِنهُ رسائِلَ إلى مجامِـعِ دِمَشقَ، ليَعتَقِلَ الرِّجالَ والنِّساءَ الذينَ يَجدُهُم هُناكَ على مَذهَبِ الرَّبِّ ويَجيءَ بِهِم إلى أُورُشليمَ.
3وبَينَما هوَ يَقتَرِبُ مِنْ دِمَشقَ، سَطَعَ حَولَهُ بغتةً نُورٌ مِنَ السَّماءِ، 4فوقَعَ إلى الأرضِ، وسَمِعَ صَوتًا يَقولُ لَه: «شاوُلُ، شاوُلُ، لِماذا تَضطَهِدُني؟« 5فقالَ شاوُلُ: «مَنْ أنتَ، يا ربُّ؟« فأجابَهُ الصوتُ: «أنا يَسوعُ الذي أنتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. [صَعْبٌ علَيكَ أنْ تُقاوِمَني«. 6فقالَ وهوَ مُرتَعِبٌ خائِفِ: «يا ربُّ، ماذا تُريدُ أن أعمَلَ؟« فقالَ لَه الرَّبُّ:] «قُمْ واَدخُلِ المدينةَ، وهُناكَ يُقالُ لَكَ ما يَجبُ أنْ تَعمَلَ«. 7وأمَّا رِفاقُ شاوُلَ فوَقَفوا حائِرينَ يَسمَعونَ الصَّوتَ ولا يُشاهِدونَ أحدًا. 8فنهَضَ شاوُلُ عَنِ الأرضِ وفتَحَ عَينَيهِ وهوَ لا يُبصِرُ شيئًا. فقادوهُ بِـيَدِهِ إلى دِمَشقَ. 9فبَقِيَ ثلاثةَ أيّامِ مكفوفَ البَصَرِ لا يأكُلُ ولا يَشرَبُ.
10وكانَ في دِمَشقَ تِلميذٌ اَسمُهُ حَنانيَّا. فناداهُ الرَّبُّ في الرُؤيا: «يا حَنانيَّا! « أجابَهُ: «نعم، يا ربُّ! « 11فقالَ لَه الرَّبُّ: «قُمِ اَذهَبْ إلى الشـارِعِ المَعروفِ بالمستَقيمِ، واَسألْ _في بَيتِ يَهوذا عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْطَرسوسَ اَسمُهُ شاوُلُ. وهوَ الآنَ يُصلِّي، 12فيَرى في الرُؤيا رَجُلاً اَسمُهُ حنانيَّا يَدخُلُ ويَضَعُ يَدَيهِ علَيهِ فيُبصرُ«. 13فأجابَهُ حنانيَّا: «يا ربُّ، أخبَرَني كثيرٌ مِنَ النـاسِ كم أساءَ هذا الرَّجُلُ إلى قِدِّيسيكَ في أُورُشليمَ. 14وهوَ هُنا الآنَ ولَه سُلْطَةِ مِنْ رُؤساءِ الكَهنَةِ أنْ يَعتَقِلَ كُلَ مَنْ يَدعو باَسمِكَ«. 15فقالَ لَه الرَّبُّ: «إذهَبْ، لأنِّي اَختَرتُهُ رَسولاً لي يَحمِلُ اَسمي إلى الأُمَمِ والمُلوكِ وبَني إِسرائيلَ. 16وسأُريهِ كم يَجبُ أنْ يَتَحَمَّلَ مِنَ الآلامِ في سبيلِ اَسمي«.
17فذهَبَ حنانيَّا ودخَلَ البَيتَ ووضَعَ يَدَيهِ على شاوُلَ وقالَ: «يا أخي شاوُلُ، أرسَلَني إلَيكَ الرَّبُّ يَسوعُ الذي ظهَرَ لَكَ وأنتَ في الطَّريقِ التي جِئتَ مِنها، حتى يَعودَ البَصَرُ إلَيكَ وتَمتلئ مِنَ الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ« 18فتَساقَطَ مِنْ عَينَيهِ ما يُشبِهُ القُشُورَ، وعادَ البَصَرُ إلَيهِ، فقامَ وتَعَمَّدَ. 19ثُمَ أكَلَ، فعادَت إلَيهِ قِواهُ.
وأقامَ شاوُلُ بِضعَةَ أيّامِ معَ التلاميذِ في دِمَشقَ، 20ثُمَ سارَعَ إلى التَبشيرِ في المَجامِعِ بأنَّ يَسوعَ هوَ اَبنُ الله. 21فكانَ السّامِعونَ يَتعجَّبونَ ويَقولونَ: «أما كانَ هذا الرَّجُلُ في أُورُشليمَ يَضطَهِدُ كُلَ مَنْ يَدعو بِهذا الاسمِ؟ وهَلْ جاءَ إلى هُنا إلاَّ ليَعتَقِلَهُم ويَعودَ بِهِم إلى رُؤساءِ الكَهنَةِ؟«​22لكِنَ شاوُلَ كانَ يَزدادُ قُوَّةً في تَبشيرِهِ، فأثارَ الحيرةَ في عُقولِ اليَهودِ المُقيمينَ في دِمَشقَ بِحُجَجِهِ الدّامِغةِ على أنَّ يَسوعَ هوَ المَسيحُ. 23وبَعدَ مُدَّةٍ مِنَ الزَّمنِ وضَعَ اليَهودُ خُطَّةً ليَقتُلوهُ، 24فوصَلَ خَبرُها إلَيهِ. وكانوا يُراقِبونَ أبوابَ المدينةِ ليلَ نهارَ لِيَغتالوهُ، 25فأخذَهُ التلاميذُ ليلاً ودَلُّوهُ مِنَ السُّورِ في قُفَّةٍ.​شاول في أورشليم​
26ولمَّا وصَلَ شاوُلُ إلى أُورُشليمَ حاوَلَ أنْ يَنضَمَ إلى التلاميذِ. فكانوا كُلُّهُم يَخافونَ مِنهُ ولا يُصَدِّقونَ أنَّهُ تِلميذٌ. 27فجاءَ بِه بَرنابا إلى الرُّسُلِ ورَوَى لهُم كيفَ رأى شاوُلُ الرَّبَ في الطَّريقِ وكَلَّمَهُ الرَّبُّ، وكيفَ بَشَّرَ بِشجاعَةٍ باَسمِ يَسوعَ في دِمَشقَ. 28فأخَذَ يَروحُ ويَجيءُ معَ التلاميذِ في أُورُشليمَ، يُبَشِّرُ بِشجاعةٍ باَسمِ الرَّبِّ. 29وكانَ يُخاطِبُ اليَهودَ المُتكلِّمينَ بِاللغةِ اليونانِـيَّةِ ويُجادِلُهُم، فحاوَلوا أنْ يَقتُلوهُ. 30فلمَّا عَرَفَ الإخوَةُ بالأمرِ، أنزَلوهُ إلى قَيصرِيَّةَ وأرسلوهُ مِنها إلى طَرسوسَ.
​ 


> رسائله شهادة منه لنفسه فهي غير مقبولة ، وما كتب بتأثير منه لا يعتبر دليلا نصيا او عقليا على كونه رسولا يوحى اليه او كاتب وحي ملهم.


 
كلام باطل لا يحتوي على دليل, فأرجوا منك ترك هذا الاسلوب




> وقبل ان نتعرف على النصوص التي تدلنا على ان بولس الغى شريعة موسى ونقضها وابطلها وهدمها ، علينا ان نتأكد اذا كان كلام بولس موحى به من عند الله ام لا حتى ننتهي منها .
> 
> رسالة بولس الاولى الى كورنثوس 7 : 25
> و اما العذارى *فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهن و لكنني اعطي رايا* كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا
> ...


 


بالنسبة للعذارى يشتاق أن يبقين هكذا إن أمكن [25، 26]. أما قوله: "فليس عندي أمر من الرب فيهن ولكنني أُعطي رأيًا كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أمينًا، فأظن أن هذا حسن لسبب الضيق الحاضر أنه حسن للإنسان أن يكون هكذا" [26]، لا يعني أن الرسول متشكك في الأمر، إنما لا يقدم وصية ملزمة وإلا التزمت جميع العذارى ألا يتزوجن حتى لا يكسرن الأمر الإلهي. هنا يقدم طريقًا لراغبي وراغبات الكمال البتولي كنصيحة وليس كأمر واجب.
بكل أمانة يعلن الرسول أنه لم يتسلم أمرًا من الرب في هذا الموضوع لكنه يكتب كرسولٍ يعلن له الروح القدس الحق ويوحي له به.
 من الواضح أن بولس يقول هذا ليس لأن لديه أمر بأن يعلم بخصوص البتولية, وإنما لأن اللَّه لم يخبره بأن هؤلاء الناس يلتزمون بممارسة العفة (البتولية). لهذا يكتب مقدمًا رأيه وموصيًا بالطهارة ( البتولية) دون إلزامهم بها.

فبعض الأحكام تقدم كوصايا اللَّه, بينما أحكام أخرى أكثر مرونة يتركها اللَّه لقرار الأفراد. النوع الأول هو الوصايا التي تمس الخلاص, والأحكام الأخرى للحياة الأفضل التي وإن لم نحفظها إلا أننا نخلص. إنها ليست ملزمة بأية طريقة, إنما ممارستها أمر اختياري.

و الان انأتي الى نصوص صحة الكتاب المقدس و بصحة وحيه

*وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ العَالَمِ، بَلِ الرُّوحَ الذِي مِنَ اللّهِ، لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ المَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللّهِ، الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضاً، لَا بِأَقْوَالٍ تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ، بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ ـ 1كرونثوس 2: 12 و13 ـ *


16فالكِتابُ كُلُّهُ مِنْ وَحيِ الله، يُفيدُ في التَّعليمِ والتَّفنيدِ والتَّقويمِ والتَّأديبِ في البِرِّ، 17ليكونَ رَجُلُ الله كامِلاً مُستَعِدُا لِكلِّ عَمَلٍ صالِحِ.
تيموثاوس الثانية الاصحاح 3

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك

اشكرك على ردك ، ومن الواضح ان نيومان صاحب الموضوع لا يرغب في الحوار فيه.

سأقرا ردك كلمة كلمة ، وسأرد عليك لاحقا باذن الله

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي ماي روك
> 
> اشكرك على ردك ، ومن الواضح ان نيومان صاحب الموضوع لا يرغب في الحوار فيه.


 

ارجو منك ترك هذا الاسلوب, فالاخ نيو مان يكتب و يرد عندما يسنح له الوقت, فأن تأخر فهذا لا يعني عدم رغبته في التكملة



> سأقرا ردك كلمة كلمة ، وسأرد عليك لاحقا باذن الله


 
خذ كل وقتك عزيزي... سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رياض 

اولا : انا لم اهمل الرد على موضوعك 
لان اول مداخلاتك كانت تقول ( للمتابعة ) 
وهذا هو ما وصلني في التنبية بالبريد 
ولذلك لم افتح الموضوع ...
ولذلك فبعد ان وضعت انت مداخلاتك لم يقم البريد بتنبيهي ، لانني لم افتح التنبيه الاول ...

اعتذر عن التأخير ...

ثانيا : تقول 



			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> موضوعك نسخ ولصق ولكن هذا لا يمنع من الرد عليه.




حسنا تعال لنرى من الذي ينسخ قص ولصق بدون وعي ولا ادراك لما يكتبه 



> نعم هناك تناقض ، حيث ان المسيح طلب منكم اتباع الشريعة ومنها الوصايا ، وبولس نهاكم عن الالتزام بشريعة موسى والتي تحتوي الوصايا.




اين في كلام بولس الذي نهانا عن الالتزام بشريعة موسى ؟؟؟
هل رأيت الان من يضع كلاما بدون ادلة ولا قراءة ولا فهم .؟؟؟



> من قال لك بان هناك فرق بين نَقَضَ وأبْطَلَ؟ فيما يبدو انك تقول وتنسخ ما لا تعلم ، واليك الدليل:




اقرأ التعريفات من القاموس ، والتي كتبتها انت بخط يدك وقل لي 
هل نقض هي نفس معنى ابطل ؟؟؟؟

سوف اترك الحكم للقاريء ليعرف ان ما كتبته انا في المقال الاول 
يثبته ويؤكده ويدعمه كلامك الذي نقلته من القاموس 


*المُبْطِلُ* : فا.-: الذي يجِيءُ بالباطل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ المُبْطِلُونَ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.-: الذي يجعل الأمرَ باطلاً؛ هذا العملُ هو من مُبْطِلات بيع السلعة. 

*مُبْطَلٌ*، ةٌ - ج: ـون، ـات. [ب ط ل]. (مفع. مِنْ أَبْطَلَ). "شَيْءٌ مُبْطَلٌ" : غَيْرُ دَارِجٍ، مُهْمَلٌ، مَهْجُورٌ

*أَبْطَلَRplace("فــــعــــــــل"); فــــعــــــــل **
("أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ");أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ​* 
*****************

​*نَقَضَ* - [ن ق ض]. (ف: ثلا. متعد).* نَقَضَ*،* يَنْقُضُ*،* اُنْقُضْ*، مص. نَقْضٌ. 1."نَقَضَ اتِّفَاقاً" : أَفْسَدَهُ بَعْدَ إِحْكَامِهِ وَالاِلْتِزَامِ بِهِ، خَرَقَهُ. 2."نَقَضَ الْحُكْمَ السَّابِقَ" : أَلْغَاهُ، أَبْطَلَهُ. "نَقَضَ قَرَاراً". 3."نَقَضَ عَهْداً أَوْ يَمِيناً" : نَكَثَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْمَلْ بِهِ.



*وَلاَ تَنْقُضُوا الأَيْمَانَ بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا*





(قرآن). 4."نَقَضَ جُدْرَانَ البَيْتِ" : هَدَمَهَا. 5."نَقَضَ الْعَظْمَ" : كَسَّرَهُ. 6."نَقَضَ الغَزْلَ أَوِ الْحَبْلَ" : حَلَّ طَاقَاتِهِ.*





وَلاَ تَكُونُوا كَالَّتِي نَقَضَتْ غَزْلَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ أَنْكَاثاً*





(قرآن). 7."نَقَضَ وِتْرَهُ" : أَخَذَ ثَأْرَهُ. 8."نَقَضَتِ الكَمْأَةُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ" : كَسَرَتْهُ، شَقَّتْهُ. 9."نَقَضَ الْوَلاَءَ" : تَمَرَّدَ وَخَرَجَ عَلَى السُّلْطَةِ. ​ 



> هذه هي المقدمة يا نيومان حتى ترى بانك تكتب نسخ ولصق ولا تعرف ماذا تقول وماذا تنسخ ، لانك لم تعطي نفسك بعض الوقت للبحث ، بل اخذت الكلام من مصدره على علاته ووضعته هنا وبدون ان تقراه وتفهم ما جاء فيه.




تعال نتكلم في المقدمة التي وضعتها معتقدا ان ابطل هي نفسها نقض 

هل قرأت جيدا ما كتبته ام وضعته قصا ولصقا ؟؟؟؟

عزيزي رياض :

دعك الان من اي كلام خارج الموضوع ...
واتمنى ان تكون قرأت ما كتبته انت قبل وضعه حتى توفر لنا الوقت في الجدل الذي لا يفيد 


نقض بحسب القاموس الذي كتبته انت معناها : 

*نَقَضَ* - [ن ق ض]. (ف: ثلا. متعد).* نَقَضَ*،* يَنْقُضُ*،* اُنْقُضْ*، مص. نَقْضٌ. 1."نَقَضَ اتِّفَاقاً" : أَفْسَدَهُ بَعْدَ إِحْكَامِهِ وَالاِلْتِزَامِ بِهِ، خَرَقَهُ

ابطل من القاموس الذي كتبته انت يقول :
("أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ");أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ​ 
هل النقض وابطل نفس المعنى  ؟؟؟

في انتظار ردك مع تحياتي


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> الاخ الفاضل رياض
> 
> اولا : انا لم اهمل الرد على موضوعك
> لان اول مداخلاتك كانت تقول ( للمتابعة )
> ...


 
عزيزي نيومان 

لن يعجز لساني ان يقول لك بان الصديق العزيز .

لدي عدة ملاحظات يا صديقي العزيز نيومان وهي ما يلي :

1- انني سارد على مداخلة العزيز ماي روك ومداخلتك ايضا.
2- عندما تقتبس يا صديقي من كلامي او مداخلتي برجاء ان تقتبس كامل النص وليس جزء منه وتهمل الباقي .

حالما انتهي من بعض مداخلاتي في مواضيع اخرى ، ساعود لاضع ردودي هنا.

ادعو لك ولي بالهداية

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عندما تقتبس يا صديقي من كلامي او مداخلتي برجاء ان تقتبس كامل النص وليس جزء منه وتهمل الباقي .




انا اقتبس ما ارد عليه 
فكما قلت لك ان الرد ليس بطول المداخلة 

وانت وقتي ضيق جدا للدخول على الانترنت 

فارجو ان نتكلم في النقط المهمة اولا ، ونترك النقاط الاخرى اذا بقى للحوار وقتا 

لذلك فالنقطة الاولى ، هي اعتراضك على ان 
نقض هي نفسها ابطل 
ولكن القاموس الذي نقلت منه يؤكد كلامنا 

نقض لها معنى :*نَقَضَ* يَنْقُضُ نَقْضاً : ـ الشّيْءَ: أفسده بعد إحكامه؛ نَقَضَ التجربة الكيميائيّة. ـ البناءَ: هَدَمه. ـ الحبْلَ: حَلَّ طاقاته. ـ اليمينَ أو العَهْدَ: نكثَه

المحيط 

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1092569.htmlhttp://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/2057867.html

اما ابطل فمعناها : *أَبْطَلَ* يُبْطِلُ إِبْطالاً : - الشيءَ أو الحكمَ: ألغاه؛ أبطل القاضي البيع بعد أن لاحظ فيه الغشّ.-. أفسد


المحيط 

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1056973.html

وهو ما قلناه في شرح الموضوع 

فما هو وجه اعتراضك ؟؟؟

في انتظارك يا صديقي 

مع التحية


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي وصديقي نيومان

هل تفضلت واعطيتني بعض الوقت كي نبدأ حوارنا هنا ، لانني لا استطيع الحوار في اكثر من موضوع هنا واكثر من منتدى في آن واحد.

ارجو قبول اعتذاري في الرد حاليا.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يا حبذا المرة القادمة تذكر النصوص مع الادعاء فورا فنحن هنا نتقدم بحجة الدليل و البرهان
> 
> 
> أعتقد انك فهمت النص خطأ
> حاول معاودة قرأته


 
عزيزي ماي روك

الموضوع يحتاج الى ترتيب افكار وبتسلسل وليس نسخ ولصق ، ولهذا وضعت المقدمة ومن ثم التعريف ببولس وبعدها جاءت النصوص.

كما انني لم افهم النص خطأ كما تقول ، وبالرغم من ذلك عدت وقرأته مرة ثانية ، والنص كما يلي :




> حسنا دعنا نقرأ مرة اخري مقولة بولس، لاحظ فيها ان بولس يتكلم عن يسوع المسيح بوصفه مبطلاًبجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض (ولم يقل منقضاً الناموس) :​


 
ومداخلة نيومان الاخيرة تؤكد ذلك.

تحياتي​


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك






> لنكون اكثر عقلانية و مصداقية في كلامنا, مداخلتك الاولى لم تحتوي على اي موضوعية, فلا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم بوصفها اثبت بطلان ما جاء!
> 
> استغرب فقط من منطقك, فأنت تتخذ القرار للقارئ و هذا غريب فعلا


 
بداية انا لا اتخذ قرارا نيابة عن القاريء ، فالقرار هو قراري لنفسي وهذا حق لي ، وللقاريء ان يتحقق من صحة كلامي من عدمه ليتخذ قراره المستقل.

نيومان اراد ان يقول لنا بان هناك فرقا بين ابطل ونقض ، وان بولس قال ان المسيح ابطل ولم ينقض الناموس ، فوضعت معنى أبطل ومعنى نقض من المعجم العربي ، وكلاهما يدلان على نفس المعنى وهو :





> *أَبْطَلَRplace("فــــعــــــــل"); فــــعــــــــل *
> *splitString("أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ");**أَلْغَى** , **فَسَخَ*​





*



نَقَضَ - [ن ق ض]. (ف: ثلا. متعد). نَقَضَ، يَنْقُضُ، اُنْقُضْ، مص. نَقْضٌ. 1."نَقَضَ اتِّفَاقاً" : أَفْسَدَهُ بَعْدَ إِحْكَامِهِ وَالاِلْتِزَامِ بِهِ، خَرَقَهُ. 2."نَقَضَ الْحُكْمَ السَّابِقَ" : أَلْغَاهُ، أَبْطَلَهُ. "نَقَضَ قَرَاراً". 3

 
splitString("خُرِقَ , اُنْتُهِكَ");خُرِقَ , اُنْتُهِكَ​splitString("be violated");be violated ,splitString("be infringed"); be infringed ​splitString("فُسِخَ , أُلْغِيَ");فُسِخَ , أُلْغِيَ​splitString("be abrogated");be abrogated​ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*وبالتالي عندما يقول بولس ان المسيح ابطل الناموس فهو نفس المعنى الدال على نقض الناموس ( شريعة موسى ) *​


*عزيزي ماي روك*

*كتبت انا في السابق :*

*



			رسائله شهادة منه لنفسه فهي غير مقبولة ، وما كتب بتأثير منه لا يعتبر دليلا نصيا او عقليا على كونه رسولا يوحى اليه او كاتب وحي ملهم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*فرددت علي :*




> كلام باطل لا يحتوي على دليل, فأرجوا منك ترك هذا الاسلوب


 
دليل ماذا الذي تريده يا عزيزي ؟

انا قلت بان  رسائله شهادة منه لنفسه وهذا الامر لا ينفع ان يكون دليلا على انه رسول المسيح يوحى اليه....الخ

ما دليلك انت على نقض كلامي هذا ؟

لو كان هناك متهم يقف امام القاضي وهو مظلوم ولكن الادلة التي امام القاضي تدينه ما لم يأتي بشهود  تثبت بطلان هذه الادلة التي تدينه ، فهل شهادة المتهم لنفسه تنفع ؟

لا بد من وجود شهود على ما يقوله المتهم.

*اين شهود بولس على ما يقوله في جميع رسائله وبما فيها اعمال الرسل الاصحاح التاسع؟* 


رسالة بولس الاولى الى كورنثوس 7 : 25
و اما العذارى *فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهن و لكنني اعطي رايا* كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا






> بالنسبة للعذارى يشتاق أن يبقين هكذا إن أمكن [25، 26]. أما قوله: "فليس عندي أمر من الرب فيهن ولكنني أُعطي رأيًا كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أمينًا، فأظن أن هذا حسن لسبب الضيق الحاضر أنه حسن للإنسان أن يكون هكذا" [26]، لا يعني أن الرسول متشكك في الأمر، إنما لا يقدم وصية ملزمة وإلا التزمت جميع العذارى ألا يتزوجن حتى لا يكسرن الأمر الإلهي. هنا يقدم طريقًا لراغبي وراغبات الكمال البتولي كنصيحة وليس كأمر واجب.


 



> بكل أمانة يعلن الرسول أنه لم يتسلم أمرًا من الرب في هذا الموضوع


 



> لكنه يكتب كرسولٍ يعلن له الروح القدس الحق ويوحي له به.




ما هذا التناقض في كلامك يا عزيزي ؟

يعلن بولس انه لم يتسلم امرا من الرب في هذا الموضوع ، يدل على انه لا خبر ولا اعلام من الروح القدس في هذا الامر ، ولهذا اجتهد من نفسه فأعطى رأيه.

فتقول بعد هذا الكلام بان الروح القدس هو الذي اوحى اليه بهذا الكلام وكتبه.

من نصدق بولس ام كلامك ؟




> لهذا يكتب مقدمًا رأيه وموصيًا بالطهارة ( البتولية) دون إلزامهم بها.


​


> ​




ومن فمك ادينك يا عزيزي .

وهذا ما كتبته لك سابقا :

*



بولس بالنص يستنتج ويجتهد من نفسه وليس من الوحي ، ولديه شك في نفسه بان عنده روح الله ، فكيف اذا سنؤمن بان كلامه كله ورسائله هي من وحي الله؟

اذا كلام بولس مرفوض تماما لانه رأي شخصي له وليس من الوحي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​و الان انأتي الى نصوص صحة الكتاب المقدس و بصحة وحيه


*



وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ العَالَمِ، بَلِ الرُّوحَ الذِي مِنَ اللّهِ، لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ المَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللّهِ، الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضاً، لَا بِأَقْوَالٍ تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ، بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ ـ 1كرونثوس 2: 12 و13 ـ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



16فالكِتابُ كُلُّهُ مِنْ وَحيِ الله، يُفيدُ في التَّعليمِ والتَّفنيدِ والتَّقويمِ والتَّأديبِ في البِرِّ، 17ليكونَ رَجُلُ الله كامِلاً مُستَعِدُا لِكلِّ عَمَلٍ صالِحِ.
تيموثاوس الثانية الاصحاح 3​ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​*


هذا كلام بولس وليس المسيح ، فاذا كان هناك نصوص من كلام بولس تمثل رايه الشخصي وانت بنفسك كتبت هذا الكلام ، فكيف سنثق بكلام بولس ونقول انه من الروح القدس؟


ولو افترضنا جدلا ان الكتاب المقدس جميعه من الوحي ، فارجو ان تفسر لنا النصوص التالية وما المقصود فيها وماذا اراد الوحي ان يخبرنا فيها وماذا سنستفيد منها :

*



رسالة بولس الى رومية 16
1   اوصي اليكم باختنا فيبي التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا 2  كي تقبلوها في الرب كما يحق للقديسين و تقوموا لها في اي شيء احتاجته منكم لانها صارت مساعدة لكثيرين و لي انا ايضا 3  سلموا على بريسكلا و اكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع 4  اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من اجل حياتي اللذين لست انا وحدي اشكرهما بل ايضا جميع كنائس الامم 5  و على الكنيسة التي في بيتهما سلموا على ابينتوس حبيبي الذي هو باكورة اخائية للمسيح 6  سلموا على مريم التي تعبت لاجلنا كثيرا 7  سلموا على اندرونكوس و يونياس نسيبي الماسورين معي اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل و قد كانا في المسيح قبلي 8  سلموا على امبلياس حبيبي في الرب 9  سلموا على اوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح و على استاخيس حبيبي 10  سلموا على ابلس المزكى في المسيح سلموا على الذين هم من اهل ارستوبولوس 11  سلموا على هيروديون نسيبي سلموا على الذين هم من اهل نركيسوس الكائنين في الرب 12  سلموا على تريفينا و تريفوسا التاعبتين في الرب سلموا على برسيس المحبوبة التي تعبت كثيرا في الرب 13  سلموا على روفس المختار في الرب و على امه امي 14  سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس و هرميس و على الاخوة الذين معهم 15  سلموا على فيلولوغس و جوليا و نيريوس و اخته و اولمباس و على جميع القديسين الذين معهم 16  سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة كنائس المسيح تسلم عليكم.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فما علاقة هذه السلامات الشخصية لبولس بكلمة الله ؟






رسالة بولس الثانية الى تيموثاوس 4
 9  بادر ان تجيء الي سريعا 10  لان ديماس قد تركني اذ احب العالم الحاضر و ذهب الى تسالونيكي و كريسكيس الى غلاطية و تيطس الى دلماطية 11  لوقا وحده معي خذ مرقس و احضره معك لانه نافع لي للخدمة 12  اما تيخيكس فقد ارسلته الى افسس 13  الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس احضره متى جئت و الكتب ايضا و لا سيما الرقوق.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بولس يطلب من صديقة الحضور بسرعة ، وطلب منه ان يحضر رداءه ( جاكيت / معطف ) الذي نسيه عند كاربس ،وكذلك احضار كتبه.

هل هذا من الروح القدس ؟ وماذا يريد الروح القدس ان يخبرنا من هذا الكلام الشخصي لبولس ؟ وما علاقة هذا الكلام بكتاب مقدس من الوحي؟






وبنفس الاصحاح يقول بولس :
 19  سلم على فرسكا و اكيلا و بيت انيسيفورس 20  اراستس بقي في كورنثوس و اما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا21  بادر ان تجيء قبل الشتاء يسلم عليك افبولس و بوديس و لينس و كلافدية و الاخوة جميعا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل السلامات الشخصية اصبحت من الوحي ومن كلام الله؟ ماذا اراد الله ان يقول لنا منها؟ لقد ترك بولس تروفيموس في ميليتس مريضا ، اين الوحي من هذا الكلام وماذا سنستفيد منه وماذا اراد الوحي ان يعلمنا ؟

ماذا قال بولس لتيطس في الاصحاح 3





12  حينما ارسل اليك ارتيماس او تيخيكس بادر ان تاتي الي الى نيكوبوليس لاني عزمت ان اشتي هناك.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل هذا من كلام الله اوحى به لبولس ؟ ماذا اراد الله ان نفهمه من هذا الكلام ، بولس سيذهب الى نيكوبوليس ليشتي هناك ؟


ساكتفي بهذا الكلام لاسمع ردك عليها.

*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> *وبالتالي عندما يقول بولس ان المسيح ابطل الناموس فهو نفس المعنى الدال على نقض الناموس ( شريعة موسى ) *




الاخ الفاضل رياض 

اراك عزيزي تصر على ان تفسر لنا الكتاب المقدس على هواك وبطريقتك 

اين الدليل على كلامك 

لقد وضعت لنا نقلا عن المراجع والقواميس اللغوية معنى كلمتي ( انقض ) و ( ابطل ) وقد جاءت القواميس لتؤكد كلامنا وليس كلامك ...

فمن اين جئت بمفهوم ان ( المسيح ابطل الناموس ) معناها ( المسيح نقض الناموس ) ؟؟؟
هل من الممكن ان تكتب لنا من رسائل بولس ما يؤكد فهمك لكلام بولس لهذا المعنى ؟؟؟

لانني بصراحة لم اقرأ مطلقا فكرا لبولس يقول ان المسيح جاء ( لينقض الناموس ) فبولس الرسول يهودي ( فريسي ) اذا كنت تعرف ما معنى ( فريسيا ) !!!!

" ولما علم بولس ان قسما منهم صدوقيون والآخر فريسيون صرخ في المجمع ايها الرجال الاخوة انا فريسي ابن فريسي.على رجاء قيامة الاموات انا أحاكم."
( اعمال 23 : 6)

"مع ان لي ان اتكل على الجسد ايضا.ان ظن واحد آخر ان يتكل على الجسد فانا بالأولى.
5 من جهة الختان مختون في اليوم الثامن من جنس اسرائيل من سبط بنيامين عبراني من العبرانيين.من جهة الناموس فريسي"
( افسس 3: 4 - 5) 

وهل تعتقد ان بولس يمكن ان يقول ان المسيح ( جاء لينقض الناموس ) ومع هذا لا يقوم ( المحرفون الذين حرفوا الكتاب المقدس ) بتصحيح هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

لابد ان احدنا اخطأ الفهم ...

اما نحن او انت ...
وهنا يجب وقفة للتصحيح ....

تعال نناقش معنى ( ابطل ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ) ....

ما هو ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ؟؟؟؟

ما هي ( فرائض الناموس ) ؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## رياض (26 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان





> الاخ الفاضل رياض


​


> اراك عزيزي تصر على ان تفسر لنا الكتاب المقدس على هواك وبطريقتك ​




انا لم افسر اي شيء يا عزيزي ، انا وضعت لك وللعزيز ماي روك معنى (ابطل) و (نقض) كما جاءت في المعاجم العربية ، وصدقا لست انا كاتب المعاجم ولا دخل لي فيها.​



> اين الدليل على كلامك


 
المعاجم العربية​ 



> لقد وضعت لنا نقلا عن المراجع والقواميس اللغوية معنى كلمتي ( انقض ) و ( ابطل ) وقد جاءت القواميس لتؤكد كلامنا وليس كلامك ...


 
لست انا او انت من نحكم على هذا الكلام بل القراء ، فلا تضع نفسك في موقف الخصم والقاضي بنفس الوقت.

 



> فمن اين جئت بمفهوم ان ( المسيح ابطل الناموس ) معناها ( المسيح نقض الناموس ) ؟؟؟


 
من المعاجم العربية




> هل من الممكن ان تكتب لنا من رسائل بولس ما يؤكد فهمك لكلام بولس لهذا المعنى ؟؟؟


 
عنوان الموضوع يقول: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم المسيح ؟

ومن هنا ننطلق معا في الحوار على اساس ان المعاجم العربية تؤكد لنا ان معنى ( ابطل ) هو نفسه معنى ( نقض ).​ 



> لانني بصراحة لم اقرأ مطلقا فكرا لبولس يقول ان المسيح جاء ( لينقض الناموس ) فبولس الرسول يهودي ( فريسي ) اذا كنت تعرف ما معنى ( فريسيا ) !!!!


 
نحن لا نتكلم عن هذا الامر ، فلا تحول الموضوع الى موضوع آخر ، اقرأ الفقرة السابقة.
 



> " ولما علم بولس ان قسما منهم صدوقيون والآخر فريسيون صرخ في المجمع ايها الرجال الاخوة انا فريسي ابن فريسي.على رجاء قيامة الاموات انا أحاكم."
> ( اعمال 23 : 6)


​


> "مع ان لي ان اتكل على الجسد ايضا.ان ظن واحد آخر ان يتكل على الجسد فانا بالأولى.
> 5 من جهة الختان مختون في اليوم الثامن من جنس اسرائيل من سبط بنيامين عبراني من العبرانيين.من جهة الناموس فريسي"
> ( افسس 3: 4 - 5) ​
> وهل تعتقد ان بولس يمكن ان يقول ان المسيح ( جاء لينقض الناموس ) ومع هذا لا يقوم ( المحرفون الذين حرفوا الكتاب المقدس ) بتصحيح هذا الكلام ؟؟؟​
> ...


​​ 
لا يا عزيزي نحن نتكلم عن بولس ومخالفته لتعاليم المسيح.

انتظر منك ردا على مداخلاتي للعزيز ماي روك  فهي المفتاح الاول للحوار  ان اردت الحوار فعلا ، ودعك يا عزيزي من التكرار الذي لا يفيدنا بشيء.

 تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> لست انا او انت من نحكم على هذا الكلام بل القراء ، فلا تضع نفسك في موقف الخصم والقاضي بنفس الوقت.​
> 
> 
> 
> ومن هنا ننطلق معا في الحوار على اساس ان المعاجم العربية تؤكد لنا ان معنى ( ابطل ) هو نفسه معنى ( نقض ).​




الاخ رياض 

لقد طلبت مني ان لا احكم على الكلام بل اترك الحكم للقراء 
فلماذا تفعل انت العكس 
لقد حكمت ان المعاجم العربية تؤكد ان معنى ( ابطل ) هو نفسه معنى ( نقض ) 

ولقد كتبت لك موافقا على ما قالته المعاجم لانها تؤكد ان المعنيين مختلفين ...

لماذا لم تناقشني في تلك الاختلافات او الاتفاقات ...

دعني اسألك سؤالا يؤكد ان المعنيين مختلفين 

عندما يعطي الطبيب مصل علاج للسم فيقول انه ( ابطل مفعول السم ) 
هل يستطيع الطبيب ان يقول ( نقض مفعول السم ) ؟؟؟
لماذا نعم ولماذا لا ؟؟؟

اذا قال احدهم انه ( ابطل مفعول القنبلة ) 
لماذا لا يقولون ( نقض او انقض مفعول القنبلة ) ؟؟؟

اذا قال احدهم ( محكمة النقض ) لماذا لا يقول ( محكمة الابطال ) ؟؟؟؟

تعال نرى هل فعلا ( نقض ) هي نفسها ( ابطل ) ؟؟؟

يقول القرآن :

(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ ) (البقرة:264) 

هل تستطيع ان تشرح لنا معنى ( ابطال الصدقة ) هنا ؟؟؟
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=2&nAya=264

وهل هو نفس المعنى اذا قلت ( الذين ينقضون عهد الله ) ؟؟؟

النَّقْض : إِفْسَاد مَا أَبْرَمْته مِنْ بِنَاء أَوْ حَبْل أَوْ عَهْد . وَالنُّقَاضَة . مَا نُقِضَ مِنْ حَبْل الشَّعْر . وَالْمُنَاقَضَة فِي الْقَوْل : أَنْ تَتَكَلَّم بِمَا تَنَاقَضَ مَعْنَاهُ . وَالنَّقِيضَة فِي الشِّعْر : مَا يُنْقَض بِهِ . وَالنِّقْض : الْمَنْقُوض .

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=2&nAya=27&taf=KORTOBY&tashkeel=0






> لا يا عزيزي نحن نتكلم عن بولس ومخالفته لتعاليم المسيح


 
عزيزي ، عليك ان تفهم اولا ما معنى : 

( ابطل ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ) ....

ما هو ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ؟؟؟؟​
ما هي ( فرائض الناموس ) ؟؟؟؟


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

كتبت لك كرد على سؤالك ما يلي :



> انا لم افسر اي شيء يا عزيزي ، انا وضعت لك وللعزيز ماي روك معنى (ابطل) و (نقض) كما جاءت في المعاجم العربية ، وصدقا لست انا كاتب المعاجم ولا دخل لي فيها.


 
وكتبت ايضا لك :




> ومن هنا ننطلق معا في الحوار على اساس ان المعاجم العربية تؤكد لنا ان معنى ( ابطل ) هو نفسه معنى ( نقض ).


 

فرددت علي قائلا :




> لقد طلبت مني ان لا احكم على الكلام بل اترك الحكم للقراء
> فلماذا تفعل انت العكس
> لقد حكمت ان المعاجم العربية تؤكد ان معنى ( ابطل ) هو نفسه معنى ( نقض )
> 
> ولقد كتبت لك موافقا على ما قالته المعاجم لانها تؤكد ان المعنيين مختلفين ...


 

انا اقول ان لهما نفس المعنى مستندا الى ما جاء في المعاجم العربية وانت تقول عكس كلامي مستندا ايضا لنفس المصدر .




> عندما يعطي الطبيب مصل علاج للسم فيقول انه ( ابطل مفعول السم )
> هل يستطيع الطبيب ان يقول ( نقض مفعول السم ) ؟؟؟
> لماذا نعم ولماذا لا ؟؟؟


 
يا عزيزي نيومان

اللغة العربية واسعة جدا وليس كما انت معتقد ، فالكلمة الواحدة قد تاتي بعدة معاني ايضا وذلك حسب الجملة التي وقعت فيها ، وبناء على هذا الكلام اقول نعم ابطل لها نفس المعنى والدلالة لكلمة نقض ، ولكن علينا ان نختار الكلمة المناسبة منهما ونضعها في الجملة المناسبة.

ومثال ذلك :

*أَبْطَلَRplace("فــــعــــــــل"); فــــعــــــــل **splitString("أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ");أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ​*​​​

من الواضح ان معنى أبطل هو ( ألغى او فسخ ).

ابطل الحكم تعني ( الغى الحكم او فسخ الحكم ) وهنا نستعمل التعبيرين اضافة الى التعبير الثالث وهو ( نقض الحكم ).

ابطل الناموس ( تعني الغى الناموس او فسخ الناموس ) ولكن الكلمة المناسبة هي الغى وليس فسخ ، ولهذا نقول الغى الناموس وهي التي تتماشى ايضا مع نقض الناموس ، مع العلم ان كلمة فسخ لها نفس الدلالة ولكنها تستخدم في جمل خاصة فيها لتعطي المعنى المطلوب.

ابطل مفعول السم ( اي الغى مفعول السم ) اما كلمة نقض والتي لها نفس المعنى والدلالة فلا تصلح لاستخدامها في هذه الجملة ، وبالتالي عليك اختيار الفعل المناسب لتصبح الجملة مفيدة ومناسبة ايضا.

وايضا ياتي معنى ( أبطل ) ما يلي :

عَطَّلَ ( المَفْعُولَ إلخ ) , أَحْبَطَ 

أبطل العملية ( اي عطلها او احبطها ) 



اما الفعل ( نقض ) فله المعاني التالية :

*نَقَضَRplace("فــــعــــــــل"); فــــعــــــــل **splitString("حَلَّ , فَكَّ");حَلَّ , فَكَّ​*​​​*splitString("خَرَقَ , خالَفَ , اِنْتَهَكَ");خَرَقَ , خالَفَ , اِنْتَهَكَ​*​​​*splitString("دَحَضَ");دَحَضَ splitString("nullify");​*​​​*splitString("سَحَبَ , تَرَاجَعَ عَنْ");سَحَبَ , تَرَاجَعَ عَنْ splitString("withdraw");​*​​​*splitString("فَسَخَ , أَبْطَلَ");فَسَخَ , أَبْطَلَ​*​​​*splitString("هَدَمَ");هَدَمَ​*​​​*​*​​​*وساترك لك الامر لتطبق الامثلة التي تراها مناسبة ، على معنى كلمة ( نقض ) والحكم ايضا هو للقراء.​*​​​*​*​​​*سانتظر ردك على ما كتبته اعلاه بالاضافة على ما كتبته من نصوص من كتابكم.​*​​​ 
تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> يا عزيزي نيومان
> 
> اللغة العربية واسعة جدا وليس كما انت معتقد ، فالكلمة الواحدة قد تاتي بعدة معاني ايضا وذلك حسب الجملة التي وقعت فيها ، وبناء على هذا الكلام اقول نعم ابطل لها نفس المعنى والدلالة لكلمة نقض ، ولكن علينا ان نختار الكلمة المناسبة منهما ونضعها في الجملة المناسبة.



انت تناقض نفسك يا اخ رياض 
لماذا اذا لجأت للقواميس والمعاجم وانت تعترف ان الكلمة لها معاني مختلفة ولا يمكن فهمها الا من سياق الجملة .


اذا دعك من القواميس وتعال نناقش ما هو قصد بولس ( ابطل الناموس ) هل معناه ( الغاء ونقض الناموس ) ام ( ابطال مفعول وقوة ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ) ...


> ابطل الناموس ( تعني الغى الناموس او فسخ الناموس ) ولكن الكلمة المناسبة هي الغى وليس فسخ ، ولهذا نقول الغى الناموس وهي التي تتماشى ايضا مع نقض الناموس ، مع العلم ان كلمة فسخ لها نفس الدلالة ولكنها تستخدم في جمل خاصة فيها لتعطي المعنى المطلوب.



يقول الرسول بولس :

"لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان.31 أفنبطل الناموس بالايمان.حاشا.بل نثبت الناموس"
( روميه 3 : 30 - 31) 

هل بولس هنا يأمر بأبطال الناموس عامة ام تثبت الناموس ؟؟؟؟

هل بولس يقول بالغاء الناموس كما فهمت انت ؟؟؟

ارجو اجابة مباشرة ...


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان





> انت تناقض نفسك يا اخ رياض
> لماذا اذا لجأت للقواميس والمعاجم وانت تعترف ان الكلمة لها معاني مختلفة ولا يمكن فهمها الا من سياق الجملة .


 
صدقا هذه آخر مداخلة لي حول هذا النقطة ، وادعوك مجددا ان تترك الامر للقراء فهم الحكم في هذا الامر  ، واذا لم ترد على النصوص والمداخلات التي وضعتها  لاثبات ان بولس جاء بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم المسيح ، فيؤسفني ان اقول لك بانني لن اضع اي مداخلة اخرى في هذا الموضوع.





> اللغة العربية واسعة جدا وليس كما انت معتقد ، فالكلمة الواحدة قد تاتي بعدة معاني ايضا وذلك حسب الجملة التي وقعت فيها ، وبناء على هذا الكلام اقول نعم ابطل لها نفس المعنى والدلالة لكلمة نقض ، ولكن علينا ان نختار الكلمة المناسبة منهما ونضعها في الجملة المناسبة.


 

من الواضح انك لم تقرأها جيدا ، والدليل انك لم تقرأ التالي وتربطه معها.

ومثال ذلك :

*



أَبْطَلَ("فــــعــــــــل");
("أَلْغَى , فَسَخَ");​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*

*من الواضح ان معنى أبطل هو ( ألغى او فسخ ).
*
ابطل الحكم تعني ( الغى الحكم او فسخ الحكم ) وهنا نستعمل التعبيرين اضافة الى التعبير الثالث وهو ( نقض الحكم ).

ابطل الناموس ( تعني الغى الناموس او فسخ الناموس ) ولكن الكلمة المناسبة هي الغى وليس فسخ ، ولهذا نقول الغى الناموس وهي التي تتماشى ايضا مع نقض الناموس ، مع العلم ان كلمة فسخ لها نفس الدلالة ولكنها تستخدم في جمل خاصة فيها لتعطي المعنى المطلوب.

ابطل مفعول السم ( اي الغى مفعول السم ) اما كلمة نقض والتي لها نفس المعنى والدلالة فلا تصلح لاستخدامها في هذه الجملة ، وبالتالي عليك اختيار الفعل المناسب لتصبح الجملة مفيدة ومناسبة ايضا.

وايضا ياتي معنى ( أبطل ) ما يلي :

عَطَّلَ ( المَفْعُولَ إلخ ) , أَحْبَطَ 

أبطل العملية ( اي عطلها او احبطها ) 






> اما الفعل ( نقض ) فله المعاني التالية :
> 
> *نَقَضَ("فــــعــــــــل"); *


*splitString("حَلَّ , فَكَّ");حَلَّ , فَكَّ*
*("خَرَقَ , خالَفَ , اِنْتَهَكَ");​**("دَحَضَ");​**("سَحَبَ , تَرَاجَعَ عَنْ");​*​​*("فَسَخَ , أَبْطَلَ");*
*("هَدَمَ");*​*
**وبالتالي ( ابطل ) و ( نقض ) معناهما ( الغى ) و( فسخ ) و ( نقض ) و ( خالف ) و ( هدم )

ومعنى نقض ( ابطل ) 
​*


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

الاخ رياض تهرب من طلبك يا اخ نيومان, و لجأ عمدا الى تعريف الكمات من جديد, كوسيلة لملأ الفراغ, لكن اهنيك على الذي وردك في ردك وهو التالي:




			
				NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> يقول الرسول بولس :
> 
> "لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان.31 أفنبطل الناموس بالايمان.حاشا.بل نثبت الناموس"
> ( روميه 3 : 30 - 31)
> ...


----------



## الأورشليمى (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم الم&#158*

يا أخوة .... لنفهم أولا أن الرسول بولس كما هو معروف هو رسول الأمم 

و المقصود بأبطال الوصية فى الفرائض أى عدم ألتزام الأمم بوصايا موسى للخلاص لأن وصايا موسى و فرائض اليهودية ماكانت الا رمز للمسيح يسوع ..... أما عن الوصايا الأخلاقية فهى محفوظة ولا تغيير فيها ....... ولهذا عندما كان المسيح يقول " ماجأت لأنقض بل لأكمل" ليس المقصود هنا هو حفظ الفرائض اليهودية بحالها  بل وصايا الأخلاق التى أتى الرب لكى يكملها و يعطيها صورة جديدة أكمل ( لا تقتل )  بل يقول المسيح ( لا تسب أخاك) لأن السباب من الممكن أن يؤدى الى القتل ..... (أعطى لأمرأتك كتاب طلاق) يقول المسيح ( لا تطلق أمرأتك بل من طلق أمرأته الا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزنى )  ليس هذا هو بنقض أو هدم بل هو أكمال للشريعة و بيان لروحها و بدأ لعهد النعمة .... 

أرجو أن تقرأوا هذا النص معى :


15: 2 فلما حصل لبولس و برنابا منازعة و مباحثة ليست بقليلة معهم رتبوا ان يصعد بولس و برنابا و اناس اخرون منهم الى الرسل و المشايخ الى اورشليم من اجل هذه المسئلة 

15: 3 فهؤلاء بعدما شيعتهم الكنيسة اجتازوا في فينيقية و السامرة يخبرونهم برجوع الامم و كانوا يسببون سرورا عظيما لجميع الاخوة 

15: 4 و لما حضروا الى اورشليم قبلتهم الكنيسة و الرسل و المشايخ فاخبروهم بكل ما صنع الله معهم 

15: 5 و لكن قام اناس من الذين كانوا قد امنوا من مذهب الفريسيين و قالوا انه ينبغي ان يختنوا و يوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس موسى 

15: 6 فاجتمع الرسل و المشايخ لينظروا في هذا الامر 

15: 7 فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس و قال لهم ايها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الامم كلمة الانجيل و يؤمنون 

15: 8 و الله العارف القلوب شهد لهم معطيا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا ايضا 

15: 9 و لم يميز بيننا و بينهم بشيء اذ طهر بالايمان قلوبهم 

15: 10 فالان لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نير على عنق التلاميذ لم يستطع اباؤنا و لا نحن ان نحمله 

15: 11 لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما اولئك ايضا 



وهذا النص من سفر أعمال الرسل يتحدث عن قوم أتوا من اليهودية و ساروا يعلمون الأخوة أنه أن لم تحفظوا شريعة موسى و تتختتنوا(الفرائض) لا يمكنكم أن تخلصوا .....  فأجتمع مجمع للرسل بأورشليم ليبحثوا فى تلك المسألة ..... و كان القرار المنطوق بواسطة بطرس تلميذ يسوع المسيح ( و ليس بولس)  أنه لا يجب تحميل الأمم بفرائض موسى بل فقظ الزامهم بعدم أكل المخنوق و الدم و أن يحفظوا أنفسهم من الزنا .... أذا فتعليم أكمال الوصايا الخلقية تعليم أنجيلى و ليس نقض للوصية و ليست أختراع لبولس .....  بل وافق عليها جميع رسل المسيح على أساس أن الشرط الوحيد للخلاص هو : 
" من أمن و أعتمد خلص" ولا علاقة لناموس الفرائض بالخلاص ....... 

السلام و النعمة تكون معكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم المž*

هل بولس الرسول إستحدث تعليماً, غير تعاليم المسيح ؟

+ بولس الرسول لم يعرف المسيح أثناء وجوده على الأرض , بل فقط بعد صعوده , إذ ظهر له وعمل معه معجزة , فآمن , ثم إختاره رسولاً  له (( وبعد جهاد عظيم فى التبشير ,إستشهد )) , وقد أعطاه : 1- نعمة الإعلانات , بأن يظهر له , ويكلمه مباشرة . 2- ونعمة إرشاد الروح القدس له بأن يلهمه .
+ وعن ذلك قال : " وكلامى وكرازتى لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية ، بل ببرهان الروح " . فإنه لم يتكلم قط برأيه الشخصى , بل بإلهام الروح القدس .
++وكمثال على ذلك , ففى موضوع البتولية , قال : " وأمّــا العذارى , فليس عندى أمر من الرب ( أى لم يعطيه أمراً  شفوياً مباشراً) ولكنى أعطى رأياً كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أميناً (أى رسولاً له)  "   1كو7: 25...+ ثم يعطي رأيه مع تأكيده على أنه بإرشاد الروح القدس , قائلاً : "  أنا أيضاً عندى روح الله  "  1كو7: 40 . ++ فماذا كان هذا الرأى ؟ وهل يختلف عن تعاليم الرب ؟؟  +++  الرأى هو :-  "من زوج فحسناً يفعل , ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن  "  1كو7: 38    , أى أن البتولية مستحسنة ولكنها غير مفروضة على أحد .+++ وهذا الأمر , هو نفس ما قاله الرب -- سابقاً, وفى غير حضور بولس الرسول – إذ قال عن البتولية :-  "  ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا..بل الذين أعطى لهم ... مَــنْ إستطاع أن يقبل,  فليقبل   "  مت 19 : 12 ++++  إذن , فمع أن بولس لم يسمع السيد المسييح وهو يقول ذلك –كما ذكرنا سابقاً- إلاّ أنه يقرر نفس الأمر , بإرشاد الروح القدس له ,لأنه رسول المسيح . ++ ونفس الأمر, نجده فى كل الأمور الأخرى , ويمكننا عرضها جميعاً , ولكن وضوح الأمر وبساطته , تغنى عن التكرار .


----------



## العباس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم المž*

إن أوضح الأمثلة لتفنيد معنى النقض والإبطال وفهم نعناهما الدقيق هو ما أورده السيد نيومان بقوله ( محكمة النقض ) أتصلح تسميتها ( محجمة الإبطال ) فأقول له لا لماذا ؟ لأنك لو سميتها محكمة الإبطال فإنك حكمت على أن كل حكم يرفع لها فإنها تبطله فذلك عملها أما لو سميت محكمة النقض فإن لها أن تبطل حكما أو تخفف منه دون إبطاله كلياً أو تبطله ، لذا فالإبطال تمام النقض فمن أبطل هدم قطعا ! أما من النقض فهو أقل من ذلك لأنه قد يكون بعض الإبطال فمن أبطل فقد نقض أما من نقض فقد يكون أبطل جزءا وترك آخر
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم ال&#16*

السادة الأعزاء 
المسيحية لم تنقض ولم تبطل شيئاً من العهد القديم ،بل أكملته ورفعته ،من درجة، إلى درجة أعلى , تتناسب مع النعمة المعطاة من المسيح ،بعد الفداء الذى صنعه على الصليب ، وعطية الروح القدس .
+ولذلك قال السيد المسيح : "  ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل " . فإنه هو الذى قاد التلاميذ فى هذا الإتجاه . عندما رأوا حلول الروح القدس على كرنيليوس الغير مختون ،فإن ختان الروح تمّ بدون ختان الجسد. + وهو _ بعد ذلك _ الذى قاد بولس لعدم ختان الجسد ،لأن بولس _كما سبق وذكرنا فى الملحوظة السابقة _ كان يتحرك بإرشاد الروح القدس ، مثل باقى الرسل ، ولذلك السبب ،كان الوصول للإتفاق سهلاً جداً بالرغم من عصبية المؤمنين من أصل يهودى . ++ فقد كان هذا هو أمر الرب _ الذى يجب طاعته _ وليس بولس، الذى لاطاعة_شخصية_ له على أحد . +++ وهذا الأمر نفسه ،سيراه المدقق المنصف ، فى كل المواقف الأخرى.


----------

